# Carson Mcullers



## escorial (Jul 20, 2014)

Recently read , " The Heart is a Lonely Hunter." At first i was thinking, she moves around to much and sometimes she seem's to touch on a point just for the sake of it...half way through i looked her up on wiki and when i came across the fact she wrote it at 23..i was amazed...one of those times when it pays to hang in there and get to the end..which for this story at least was it's weakest part for me....i can't recall any other female writers iv'e read lately and i'm looking forward to reading my next one.."The Member of the Wedding."


----------



## escorial (Aug 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;iRGmCvdUDqs]http://youtu.be/iRGmCvdUDqs[/video]


bukowski..just fantastic


----------



## ppsage (Aug 10, 2014)

My favorite is the one about the cafe. It pretty tight and I agree she's all over the place sometimes. Made into a decent movie too.


----------



## escorial (Aug 10, 2014)

yeah..just been on youtube....didn't know that PP....there are so many films i need to watch, Cannery Row and now hers....the books are always better though, seems to be the most popular thought.


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 10, 2014)

_The Heart is a Lonely Hunter_ is one of my favorite novels. And the movie is quite good too. 

And that's a great poem, but McCullers had a stroke and died in the hospital.


----------



## escorial (Aug 10, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> _The Heart is a Lonely Hunter_ is one of my favorite novels. And the movie is quite good too.
> 
> And that's a great poem, but McCullers had a stroke and died in the hospital.



why do you think singer killed himself?


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess the quick answer is that he's despondent over the death of Antonapoulos. But his earlier letter reveals that even though he has friends and visitors, he doesn't really relate to them or understand them like they think he does, so I think Antonapoulos death leaves him feeling utterly alone. The sad part is that Antonapoulos didn't really understand or appreciate him either, except on a very basic level.


----------



## escorial (Aug 10, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> I guess the quick answer is that he's despondent over the death of Antonapoulos. But his earlier letter reveals that even though he has friends and visitors, he doesn't really relate to them or understand them like they think he does, so I think Antonapoulos death leaves him feeling utterly alone. The sad part is that Antonapoulos didn't really understand or appreciate him either, except on a very basic level.



thanks EZ....


----------



## escorial (Aug 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;5nyVmsXRoNg]http://youtu.be/5nyVmsXRoNg[/video]

interviewer's a bit creepy but she's boss.


----------



## escorial (Aug 30, 2014)

just finished....The Member of the wedding....doe's anyone have a pov on the ending?....i was a bit unsure and a bit left in the air!!


----------



## escorial (Dec 20, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/8brwwMdbQxw[/video]


----------

